# Sunroof Problems..



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

That sucks wait when it happens drive over to dealer and be like there is broken now see if you can fix it

Sent from my Droid


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> That sucks wait when it happens drive over to dealer and be like there is broken now see if you can fix it
> 
> Sent from my Droid


Yeah no kidding, but I feel like it is one of those kind of problems that only happen at random and are hard to catch lol..

P.s. just watched your vid..i'm jelly.. good job lol


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

trevor_geiger said:


> Yeah no kidding, but I feel like it is one of those kind of problems that only happen at random and are hard to catch lol..
> 
> P.s. just watched your vid..i'm jelly.. good job lol


Yea and thanks for the comment. I thank X on building such a badazz box holy crap. And then you can't go wrong with the products I bought.


And this is the reason why I never get sunroofs even though every car should have them lol. I love them but there a leaking hazard either from just some freak early problem or just not maintained and over time seals wear out.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Yea and thanks for the comment. I thank X on building such a badazz box holy crap. And then you can't go wrong with the products I bought.
> 
> 
> And this is the reason why I never get sunroofs even though every car should have them lol. I love them but there a leaking hazard either from just some freak early problem or just not maintained and over time seals wear out.
> ...


You are welcome and yes he is a great guy lol. But I gotta have a sunroof lol the only thing is bass tears them up so fast lol...


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

trevor_geiger said:


> You are welcome and yes he is a great guy lol. But I gotta have a sunroof lol the only thing is bass tears them up so fast lol...


Yea could you imagine what one would look like on my car lol.
So when will you be adding an epic 15.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Has thia problem only occurd this one day.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

No it happens every now and again. And if everything goes to plan then by February/March. It's a secret though  lol


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

trevor_geiger said:


> No it happens every now and again. And if everything goes to plan then by February/March. It's a secret though  lol


Ok then there is something that can be found.
Sent from my Droid


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

They took the whole headliner off and everything they had 4 hours to check the wires and look into the tracks and such..and they burnt through a decent amount of gas lol well I guess more than what they should've..I just figure they would turn it over and run the battery on it..this is the same place that when they took it through their car wash put a scratch down the whole top of the car but I didn't notice till a few days later when I took it out of the garage..oh well it buffed away a little.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

trevor_geiger said:


> They took the whole headliner off and everything they had 4 hours to check the wires and look into the tracks and such..and they burnt through a decent amount of gas lol well I guess more than what they should've..I just figure they would turn it over and run the battery on it..this is the same place that when they took it through their car wash put a scratch down the whole top of the car but I didn't notice till a few days later when I took it out of the garage..oh well it buffed away a little.


The thing with intermintent electricel problems they usually are only detectable when the problem is occuring. 

Sent from my Droid


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Yeah that's why I hate this problem lol ugh oh well..


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

trevor_geiger, 

I am sorry you are having this concern. I know it can be frustrating trying to re-create a concern at the dealership. If it does happen again, please let us know so we can work with your dealership in regards to this concern. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Service


----------

